# Why Low Carb Diets Are Bad



## Maki Riddington (Oct 1, 2001)

Zero Carb Diets
To me, anyone on a zero carb diet is just showing his stupidity. What fuel do you think your brain burns? Have you ever heard of the Krebs Cycle? ..Energy Systems...ATP ..or fast twitch (type 2b) muscle fiber? If you believe in zero carbs you obviously have not and have no clue. When you strength train you burn carbohydrates as fuel. Your body can not compensate for poor fuel. If you are out of gas and are inadequately fueled, you are not capable of training hard and are doomed to fail. You can get all the rest and recovery you want, be mentally focused, and eat lots of protein but you will still feel weak and tired if you do not have enough glycogen storage in your muscles and liver. You will not make it through your workout. Complex carbohydrates are essential to your training success : don't be fooled by the quackery. 

If you don't believe me, go to a registered dietician for advise. Do not go to a health food store for advise. This is the LAST place you should be asking questions. There you will more than likely find a Greatfull Dead listening, dope smoking high school drop out making minimum wage at the counter. Do not ask him for advise!! Do not read the mega hype muscle mags for advise. Do not go to your gym for advise on nutrition either as they are no better. Do not ask a bodybuilder for advise, do not ask your chiropractor for advise, do not ask your friend for advise, do not ask your bartender for advise, do not ask your personal trainer for advise. See a Registered Dietician. Get it! 

*** This was taken from naturalstrength.com.


----------



## pixie (Oct 1, 2001)

sounds like good advice to me


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 1, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by pixie *_
> sounds like good advice to me


The CKD and TKD are not zero carb diets, they are low carb diets. You carb at the right times to make sure you have enough fuel to get through your workout.


----------



## Baumer (Oct 1, 2001)

I tend to agree, very lo carb diets are ok for short term, pre-contest shredding, but beyond that, no thanks. I followed one towards late spring, early summer to get cut for summer. Granted I lost significant BF, I also lost too much overall weight for my liking. I also was completely miserable, fatigued often, and couldn't think straight sometimes.


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 1, 2001)

RD's irritate me!


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Oct 2, 2001)

Maki stop posting that pile of crap.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2001)

we have yet to see the long term effects of this dieting.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Oct 2, 2001)

What do you consider long term?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by TheSupremeBeing *_
> What do you consider long term?



Ummm....20-30 years down the road.

Similar to steroid use/abuse, you do not usually experience health problems until 20 years after use.


----------



## Maki Riddington (Oct 2, 2001)

It's crap that people should read.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Oct 2, 2001)

Maki no-one deserves to be exposed to such idiocy. I got dumber just by reading that.

Prince, the diet is used for years in epileptic children and adults for years, and besides the epilepsy they live just as well as anyone. I can produce some references if you care.

Basically, all of the negative comments about this diet are complete bullshit spewed by the media and/or uneducated dieticians such as this guy.

Additionally, nobody recommends zero carbs for a weight trainer. He obviously doesn't even know about the topic he is argueing against.

Then again, maybe you should ask a registered dietician. Hahahahaha


----------



## cytrix (Oct 2, 2001)

the zero carb diet that bodybuilders do, is only for cutting, therefore shortterm. no bodybuilder would ever think about trying to get bigger and stronger on a zero carb diet. i do believe also, that a moderate carb diet, which will keep insulin levels at bay, is the only healthy diet there is, because that's still what our bodies are accustomed to for thousands of years. all these grains did not exist until "recently" - they were developed by us from wild grains. and there definitely was no junk like white flour and sugar. thats why we have more and more people with diabetes, and  many other diseases - atkins explains the connection very well in his books.


----------



## pixie (Oct 3, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_
> 
> The CKD and TKD are not zero carb diets, they are low carb diets. You carb at the right times to make sure you have enough fuel to get through your workout.


I think you misunderstood my post, I was saying that seeing a dietician was good advice,I wasn't  voicing a opinion on  low carb diets. Everyone's needs are different so seeing a dietician would be for you own personal benefit. I am just starting a low carb diet,and so far so good.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Oct 4, 2001)

Seeing a dietician is not a good idea.

You'll find better advice here, or wannabebig.


----------



## Maki Riddington (Oct 4, 2001)

Spam, spam!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 4, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Maki Riddington *_
> Spam, spam!!!!!



LOL


----------



## Akicita (Oct 6, 2001)

How do you figure that we have yet to see the long-term results of these diets? that's nonsense. Ketogenic diets can be, and have been, safely followed for periods of YEARS. They are the primary diet of northern Indigenous Aleuts, Inuit, and other groups of upper Canada, and are used as a treatment for epilepsy in children. Long-term ketosis is not harmful at all.

As for people who question whether we've "heard of" ATP, muscle types, brain function, etc., the answer is: "Of COURSE we have, and that's why we know ketogenic diets are safe!" Look, keto dieting has been studied for decades. Not only is there NOT a harmful effect on the brain, but higher-carb diets are correlated with lower brain function, insulin resistance, diabetes, and depression. CKD diets are demonstrably safe (see Lyle McDonald's "The Ketogenic Diet" for a scholarly review of studies on the safety of zero-carb diets).


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2001)

Yes, the diet has been around for over 70 years, however it was not used for the average overweight person to lose weight on the typical American yo-yo diet.  

It's primary use was for controlling seizures.

Here:

_*What is the ketogenic diet?*

The ketogenic diet is a special diet used to treat seizures. It was initially studied in the 1920's as a treatment option for those with intractable epilepsy. Since then, medications have replaced the diet, but there is now a resurgence of interest in the Ketogenic diet. The diet is high in fat, and low in carbohydrate and protein, which results in ketosis. In addition, fluids are limited, which helps contribute to the diet's success. This ketotic state exerts an anti-epileptic effect, though its precise mechanism of action is not completely understood. _


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Oct 8, 2001)

It's been used by bodybuilders for that long, too. It was just simply the "fish and water" or "egg and water" diets, and it was very successful and nobody has had any health related problems from using it (there may be a short-term increase in cholesterol levels, but it's very short-term, as in the first 1-3 weeks). Other than that, you may lack some mental acuity and energy in the time it takes for the brain to adapt completely to using ketones for fuel, which is acout 1-2 weeks, and after this nothing but aceness from the diet. I felt the best I've ever felt on a ketogenic diet containing less than 20g of carbs, 170g of fat and 130g of protein. I lost 2lbs LBM along with 9lbs of fat (went from 10% to 5%), and the 2lb LBM loss can be attributed to the glycogen/water depletion the diet causes as the measurements were taken before my last carb-load (I just didn't do a last carb-load, I just went into a gaining diet).


----------



## Arnold (Oct 8, 2001)

Yeah, so have steroids. But I think we have yet to see the long term health problems.

Let's see, does Mike Mentzer ring a bell!


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Oct 8, 2001)

What do you mean we don't know the long term effects of steroids?! They've been around for a very long time and there has never been a case of steroid use killing anyone, or causing any serious health issues when used correctly. Mike Mentzer? Don't be stupid, his death had nothing to do with steroid use. He had a family history of heart/health problems and it caught up to him. The steroids may have compounded this issue, but had nothing to do with the actual issue itself. I still see Arnold alive and kicking, too


----------



## Arnold (Oct 8, 2001)

Yes, Arnold is alive...
I seem to remember him having heart surgery as well! Oh, but it was a genetic defect from birth, right?

I just think that in the next cople of decades we will start to see many athletes, not just bb's, coming down with health problems due to drug use and other things.

*It's not really a debate, it's just my prediction.*


----------

